# To all members: how did you know your spouse (my first thread so pls be nice)



## the liberal one (Nov 4, 2012)

As the title said, how did you know/date your spouse.

let me start first *cough* 

I met my wife (lets call her Amelia) when i (lets call myself Aaron) was working as a civil servant, initially me and my future wife were co-workers/friends (having a few drinks while both of us loathing about our bf and gfs. After Amelia had split with her last bf, she seems to be interested in me and start some flirting (while i still had a gf). 

I was annoyed to the point that i ask my supervisor to send me to another department to avoid her. (i had warned her before i had to use this extreme method) A few months later i discovered my gf was cheating on me with some douche-bag and when i saw her last time, that douche-bag says i m some asian sissy with small "package" 

Angry and bitter i called all of my female friends (includes Amelia) to the bar and get wasted (and had some free sex). After getting tipsy (my mind was still clear) Amelia kindly drive me back home and then sex happened............

Next morning when i woke up (it was saturday) i apologize for ending the night "that" way and we had some in-insightful chat. Amelia had a crush on me before her last broke up. Heres what i said next

Aaron: ok so, you mean you had a "small" crush on me already!?
Amelia : yup, you seem to be a really confident and a smart person
Aaron: not to mention a funny one
Amelia: with dark satire that pisses lots of people
Aaron: hey........
Amelia: what.......
Aaron: let have a date, not a serious one but a fun date where we can cure our emotion wounds of breaking up
Amelia: sure i actually missed sex and fun a-lot 
Aaron: ok i had a free time during Sunday.............

So that's how i ask her for a date and unexpectedly it turned serious and in the end we actually loved each other......... (all i can say that the whole thing is like an accident)

p.s the whole story sound cliché and hollywood fiction (i had to admit that and even my best friends thought i was saying crap) but this is how i met and date my spouse

p.p.s to this day me and my wife had worked in the same building (different floors) and had lunch dates just like we do when we were dating to this day.

eager to hear your adventures:smthumbup:


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

My wife and I began as friends, then it became an emotional affair (I was in a very unhealthy relationship at that time, and was constantly being emotionally blackmailed into staying - she kept threatening to kill herself)

For a full year we remained friends, but the more people tried to destroy our friendship (admittedly, we did become best friends after a few weeks) - such as my ex, her family, my family, her church, our mates, society, etc etc - the more we started to see each other as more than friends.

As time went by the emotions crept up, and we both could see the deep affection in each other's eyes but we also both knew that it's something we could never have - not without turning both our worlds upside down. And well... it just got worse and worse and near unbearable. Her lack of interest in other guys, and me neglecting my gf at the time made it dead obvious to everyone we were getting dangerous close.

We had a few setbacks, tried to cut contact so that we can both live our lives without tearing each other apart by desiring what we can't have. This song best portrays how it felt during those times:
Pat Benatar - Love Is A Battlefield - YouTube

Then I broke up with my ex... and she held off for a few months, didn't want to be a rebound. But one thing led to another, and it lead to the most emotionally tense moment in my life when I kissed her, not to mention making love to her.

If I was to relive one moment in my life over and over again, it would have to be THAT one night.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

I met my husband at quite possibly one of the worst times of my life. Just left my ex, was getting through homelessness, had just found a job and was trying to hold onto it - and that is where we met - at work. The second I laid eyes on him it was all over. 

We were just friends then, but he'd come over to visit me on nights I worked and we'd go do things together during the days. 

Everything changed when I had a motorcycle accident. He was the one I called. He was the one who took me to the hospital. He was the one who came over every day after work and helped me take care of myself, my home and my dogs. I lost my job and he was the one who comforted me when I cried. He was the one who'd be there to cheer me up...

10 days after my accident we were laying around on his bed in his apartment. Had just gone out to shoot pool but my pain meds had worn off and we had to return to his apartment for them. We never ended up going back out. 

The moment I knew he was going to kiss me is one I'll never forget. I remember I kept thinking, "it's about time!!!!" LoL!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Met at the Lunch table of a new Vocational school... I was in 10th grade, he 11th, a certain friend of his (a girl) - after all he was a "nice guy", called me over to sit with them that day. 

We just hit it off famously - I felt very comfortable around him...from that moment on... every time I seen him in the halls, he was smiling so damn hard, I knew he had it bad for me....he wore his







on his sleeve, most girls would run from that, but not me. This was him but the  was bigger >>









I've always had a







for the sweet guys.... 

He asked me to be his girl within a week in the hallway walking to class.....(I learned a couple yrs ago -he had NO confidence at all, expected me to reject him, I laughed my butt off hearing this, but thought it was the sweetest darn thing...in his mind, if he didn't ask, someone else would snatch me away -so he had to "just get it over with" - take the risk). 

I recall running into the bathroom, my mind racing after he asked me ...I'm in the stall ....thinking ..."darn I hardly know him !! ... but hmmmm, "he is cute enough without those glasses! " .... pulled up my pants, walked out there in the hall & said "yes"... our journey began...I was only 15.

He was my best friend before we even kissed. No regrets.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

I was out of college and had a roommate I'd met at my part-time job during college (she was full-time). We lived in her deceased Grandmother's house which backed up to roommate's parents home. Parents had a pool. My roommate worked with this guy "Thor" and one hot early summer day invited him to come swimming after work. She also invited her boyfriend so it turned into two couples. After swimming "Thor" invited me to dinner so I went. I was impressed by the nice restaurant, his confident manner, his sophistication and intelligence. He asked me to move in 2 months later and I did. When summer concluded I had to decide to stay or go with him back to law school in another state 700 miles away. I quit my job and left with him. We married at a courthouse 4 months later. Eventually I realized I was mesmerized by him, not in love with him and our relationship because abusive but that's how it began.


----------



## CO_MOM (Sep 14, 2012)

I went to school with my husband and had woodshop with him. He annoyed the heck out of me then! About two years later he caught my eye and his cousin told him I thought he was pretty good looking. Husband asked me to stop by after he got off work and we were pretty much inseparable since then. He moved in with me, we got married, he completed basic training and AIT with the Army, came home and walked with his senior class for graduation, and we had our first baby two days later. We were pretty busy, I guess!


----------



## KathyBatesel (Apr 26, 2012)

I dated a guy briefly and then cut it off because I suspected he was married. I said I'd still play poker/pool at tournaments when he invited me, but as friends only. He asked me to a poker tournament and while there, introduced me to his coworker. I said, "You don't care if I date him, do you?" because he was such an open, friendly, and handsome guy that I felt like I had to know him.

This guy seemed a bit offended about it, but said he didn't mind, so I asked for the new guy's phone number. I texted him and asked him on a date, but never heard back. The next week, I overheard him tell someone else that he didn't have text messaging on his phone.

It took a while for me to get the courage to ask him out. We talked in a light-hearted, friendly way while playing cards, but I got tongue-tied around him. He's the only person who ever had that effect on me, by the way. Anyway, I finally said, "Are you ever going to ask me on a date?" in my best flirtatious manner, and he looked at me and said, "No." 

He explained that he was in the process of a divorce and taking care of his teen daughter, and that it was his priority. 

I went on dating others. A couple months later, in front of half a dozen mutual friends, he asked if I was still interested in going on a date. I said yes, and we've been nearly inseparable since. He's my best friend, cheerleader, coach, student, and organizer, and says the same of me.


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

Met at a night club and went on a date a week later. I was living in my own apartment, drove a sports car and thought that I was king sh!t. But after only a few months, I felt that she was the one. The last guy who figured to settle down did just that. 

That was 19 years ago next month.


----------



## DayDream (May 25, 2011)

I met my spouse when I was 15. He was 18. My girlfriend had a big crush on the guy and took me out to his house where everyone used to hang out all the time. I got to know him and his brother (who was only a couple years older than him) and a bunch of people there and started dating one of their friends who was a year older than me. Over the years I broke up with that guy and went out with a different friend of theirs. Ended up being with that guy for three years, had a kid by him, stayed close with my friend's previous crush and his brother. I would talk to my husband (then just a friend) on the phone a lot. Talk about others we hung out with and my friend who had the crush on him and my boyfriend who they had abandoned as a friend because he ended up drinking all the time. Eventually, I fell in love with my husband because I would call him when I needed a ride to get my son his formula and stuff and my NOW ex boyfriend would be a no-show for that. (Pretty much like he was our son's whole life...a no-show.) Even before when I was just pregnant my husband would pick me up and take me to party's people were having. He wasn't embarrassed to be seen with me even though I was pregnant with another guy's kid. At the time, me and the father were broken up and he was running around with three or four other girls. 

It just went on from there. I had my son, tried again with the father and that fell through when he couldn't seem to stick with me as his only g/f. Then me and my husband got together and he raised my son. 

So we were friends before anything else...at least that's what I thought. Except my husband said even when I was pregnant and he took me to partys and stuff he felt that we were "together". He just never said anything.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

We worked together for 6 years. I never gave her any thought, I was 6 years younger (17/23 at first), she was out of my league. Work sent us to remote office for a lengthy project. One afternoon we were stalled waiting for FedEx the next day so we hit the hotel bar. Great long talk. After about 10 rounds we headed up, as the elevator doors opened on her floor she pulled me off. We have been together ever since (21 years).


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Players involved:
Former coworker (female friend) - *A*
Former coworker & supervisor (male) - *E*
Wife - *J*

So I was a poor graduate student at the time... my friend *A*, asked me if I wanted to join them (fellow coworkers) for a night out. She, *A*, was trying to setup *E* with *J* (who at the time was making more money), but thought to make it less awkward to have it set in a "lets go out on the town with coworkers and friends" kind of date. Anyway... seeing *E* talking with *J*, I thought to myself, *J* is very cute... I was determined to get to know her, and talking to my friend, *A* tells me *J* is so not your type. That made me more determined. A song comes up I like, I walk up to *J* (sort butt in on the conversation between *E* and *J*) and ask her to dance. She says yes. One dance turned into about four dances. We start to talk... I can tell by body language she is interested. I get her phone number... two days later I call her and ask her out. First date: we went to the movies "Driving Miss Daisy", and after the movies we go out to eat dessert and talk for about four hours... the rest is history. Never regret that moment of sweeping her away from *E* :smthumbup:


----------



## JJG (Mar 9, 2011)

Met him in the pub when I was 18. He was the friend of a friend. Spent a couple of months getting together in group environments, then before I knew it we were a couple. I still to this day dont really know how it happened. I never thought it would last as I was so young, but here we are, 9 years later and planning a wedding . . . .


----------



## Couleur (Apr 4, 2012)

Met him my first day at college. Thought he was the cutest, most attractive guy in my year. Became friends. 3 years later, went out to celebrate my turning 21. Had a great time and started dating more. After 3 more years, got married. Been married 20+ years now, although the last few have been a roller coaster. I still think he is arguably the most attractive man (inside and out) that I've ever known.


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

I met my husband about 15 years ago online. I used to go into an AOL chat room to talk to a girl friend of mine who had moved out of state (cheaper than calling!). 

This guy (hubby) in the chat room sent me an IM and we would chat occasionally. I was going through a nasty breakup at the time and he was very supportive.

We stayed friends for about 4 years, talking online, on the phone, and via email until we realized how much we really enjoyed talking to each other (mind you - we had NEVER seen each other). 

So, he flew out to the East Coast in February to meet me in person and the sparks flew. We visited each other a few more times and then I moved to CA to date. We were married the following February nearly 11 years ago.


----------



## This is me (May 4, 2011)

20 years ago had my condo bachelor pad and dated a half dozen girls over a couple of years. Saw this girl in the hallway and parking lot a few times and smiled, told stupid jokes in passing.

Then one day she asked me if I had a brother named _ _ _. I did, she knew him, we talked some more, she stalked me in the laundry room, and then she asked me to a party and that was that..... it seemed right.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

I met my wife through her sister. 
[ Lets call my wife B. She is older than me.]
I used to hang out with her sister and some other friends, and we went home by them for a birthday party.
I met B, and didn't pay much attention to her, but she would always phone me etc.
Sometimes she would take me out on dates, but I kept it on a certain level.
We became friends.
Fast forward about 2 years later,I went to this weekend beach party and camp out, and was surprised to see B there with some of her friends staying the weekend. I had just come to spend Saturday night, and have some clean fun.
She convinced me to stay. She took good care of me, food , drinks and a place to sleep for the night. 
I could see that B had the hots for me, but my attention was on another , * hottie * who kept staring at me and flirting. I realized that she too, had the hots for me. I chose her over B and we started dating . It lasted about 3 months.
During that time B kept asking me about her and how the relationship were going.
I began to feel guilty because I knew B was hopelessly in love with me, [even though she would deny it everytime I asked her],
and there were always other women around me.
I got rid of all the women and approached B and told B that I think we should be together. B pretended that she was *not interested* [ B is a very proud, strong, independent woman] and told me no, we can only be " just friends."

*Please note that B didn't have any boyfriend all this time. She remained single even though a few guys were chasing her.

I said ok, but I was disappointed, because I had started liking her. She was different. But we kept talking etc. One day she asked me to get something for her in the store which I did.
Next morning , I decided to drop it off at her place on my way to work. I was late.
I reached her place, went inside and gave her the stuff. We chatted a few minutes and I said goodbye and turned to leave.
As i was reaching for the door, I heard her say " wait" and she held my arm. I turned around and before I could say anything, her mouth was on mine,and her arms around me.
She caught me by surprise......
It seemed to last forever.
The rest is 17+ years of history.

That's basically how we got together.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Met him around the first year of college. He was tall, dark haired, handsome and very smart. He was so very easy to talk to. I was dating someone at the time I met him though it wasn't exclusive. I broke up with that guy. I knew within a few conversations with this new guy (my husband now) that he was a far more compatible with me than any other man I had dated. We became very good friends. Summer came. He went to another state for summer vacation. He had a lot of relatives there and he enjoyed the outdoor activities available there. I went to Canada for a long family vacation. We stayed with friends of the family. He wrote to me while I was on summer vacation. I told him all about my Canadian adventures. When we both returned to college, we started dating, never broke up, got engaged and the rest is history.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 10, 2012)

mmmm I'm a bit embarrassed here. 
I decided to go to some night classes when I was 28. My now husband was my teacher. 
One night he leaned over my desk to explain something to me and his shirt fell open. I put my hand in and rubbed his chest. (he told me later he was horrified as he was a bit of a prude in those days - but couldn't forget it).
I had sort of forgotten about it till our end of year party. 
The venue closed earlier than we had all wanted so I invited everyone back to my house. 
He never left - ever.


----------

